# Preparing for Pup - Do they chew on drapes?



## havmum2b (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm curious what all you've had to do to Puppy Proof your house? I know the basic stuff like no little things on floor for them to choke on, no cords, etc. but then it hit me -- do they chew on drapes and window treatments? I have LOTS of full length windows and lots of new drapes. I also have the sheer window coverings (called Silhouettes) that are made from very sheer fabric, and then close like blinds. Will I need to take them down when I get a puppy? The drapes all puddle on the floor. Just thinking this all through...Kind of like you did back when you prepared for a baby's arrival! 
Thanks for any tips!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Havanese puppies chew on drapes??? Never :biggrin1:


LOL I have had to puppy proof my house more than I ever baby proofed Never caught any of my kids chewing my printer cable or couch leg or my shoe (while I was wearing them!) Even with constant attention these little guys will keep you hoping. Great part is 
they do mellow out and they are so worth it in the end.

Have fun with your little one


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

They pee on them too.


----------



## havmum2b (Feb 2, 2012)

Um, couch legs? I truly never thought of that, either!


----------



## havmum2b (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, so do you remove drapes from the windows? Again, never thought of them peeing on them, either. Total puppy novice here!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless you have a way to drape them back over the rod or cornice board, I would. As for cords, furniture legs, etc, just make certain you have plenty of gnaw toys for puppy to chew on, use an exercise pen and get well acquainted with the bitter apple spray. It really does work


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't have a problem with my drapes, but I did have to watch computer cords. I also didn't leave shoes lying around. If she was starting to mouth the wrong thing, I said "No!" and substituted a chew toy or soft dog toy. She caught on quickly, havs are so smart.

I still have to keep an eye on the bathroom trash can. She likes to sneak tissue and shred it into tiny pieces. :frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Oh yeah they love drapes. Just one of three thousand two hundred and forty one things, they'll chew on , in the home. Here's some guidance, http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/destructive-chewing Are you a first time dog owner?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie loved our shaggy flokati rug so much we pulled it up and haven't been able to put it back yet. He literally pulled out mouthfuls of the stuff. But actually, he hasn't been too bad with chewing on stuff. And the peeing on the drapes only happened once. He was already older and it was one of his very few "marking" incidents. We put one of his crate mats there and now he leaves it alone.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been keeping my puppy in a playpen except for supervised play times. During the times she is out, I watch her 100% of the time. I tell her no when she does something like grab a cord in her mouth or begin to pee. I do this every single time I let her out. There is never any time she is allowed to do a bad behavior without correction. Eventually puppies do learn the rules but it can take months. My lab was 8 months old before he was able to reliably control his urges to chew my things, and over a year old before I was able to leave him un-crated in the house when I left (he was fine at that point being free roam when I was in the house, but the anxiety of being left alone made him chew things). Not sure how long it takes with Havanese, though. Like you, I've just started on this journey!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank God my guys were not chewers. My brothers Hav is out of control. His dog chews anything he can get his mouth on. That includes furniture! I did take precaution by hiding all electrical cords and spraying bitter apples on anything they might try to chew, like the molding!! 

You might also consider getting all trashcans with lids. When Scudder was a puppy, he got into the bathroom trashcan and pulled out a disposable razor.....! Luckily, I was right there.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Was the question meant be be funny? Of course they chew, pee, poop, scratch cloth furniture as bad as cats. Will eat anything including poop, but won't eat the food you give them. If they weren't so darn cute, no one would ever keep one. Go get a bottle of the bitter apple spray and be ready. They will be chewing and you won't even know it. I found a spindle on my coffee table just this year that had been chewed. Rosie is over 2 years old. They chew the woodwork also. But there are days that you can't live without them, sorta like children that never grow up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Whatever you prepare for, they (might) leave alone... But they will find something else you totally didn't expect... Just like kids... But with sharper teeth.:biggrin1:

Seriously, I'm in the school that believes that you watch them like a hawk, and when you can't watch them, you confine them. ...for longer than you think you need to. The more you prevent behavior you don't want, the better!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello and congratulations on your new baby!!!

I am in the same camp as Karen... watch 'em like a HAWK!! 

I just wanted to encourage you by adding my 2 cents... my hav, Tillie has never destroyed anything. She DID have a taste for shoes and would 'steal' them a LOT but we had to be vigilant about keeping them picked up and she was fine. When she did get one we would trade for one of her toys. We did keep our kids doors closed as kids rooms are a treasure trove of Polly pockets and legos... too hard to ignore for a curious puppy! LOL I think we had to keep the doors closed till she was about 9-10 months old.
other than that, she never chewed, scratched or otherwise mangled anything.
every pup is different and you will quickly learn what your pup is interested in and how to him him safe! 
btw, my hav NEVER took a second glance at electric cords or drapes, blinds, ... but drop a tupperware lid and it is ON! LOL


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think this has been answered thoroughly, but, I'd like to add instead of bitter apple, I've found that anything the pup tries to chew on, rub Vicks Vapo Rub on it. Works better deterring than bitter apple


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I think this has been answered thoroughly, but, I'd like to add instead of bitter apple, I've found that anything the pup tries to chew on, rub Vicks Vapo Rub on it. Works better deterring than bitter apple


Another one that works for those immune to bitter apple (Like Kodi!) is very strong hot sauce. We had to use this on electrical wires to keep him from frying himself. His other "irresistible" chew items were the fringe on my Orientals, (just kept him away) and throw pillows on the couch. (we put them away until he was WAY past the chewing stage, and I only just FINALLY bought new ones last week!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

By now you get the drift that everything is fair game. We still don't have a roll of toilet paper attached to the holder (and I'm beginning to think we never will!). Havs love to shred paper - and most anything else... Panda even chewed the deflectors that we put across the vents to keep air away from the full length drapes. 

I was also of the opinion that if you can't watch them, contain them. Panda still (she's 2 1/2) stays in her expen when we leave the house. I feel better because I know she can't get hurt - and neither can anything else. I also notified our local fire department of where her expen is in the house. In case of fire the house can burn down, but they know exactly where she is - and that she comes out first!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

waybrook said:


> By now you get the drift that everything is fair game. We still don't have a roll of toilet paper attached to the holder (and I'm beginning to think we never will!). Havs love to shred paper - and most anything else... Panda even chewed the deflectors that we put across the vents to keep air away from the full length drapes.
> 
> I was also of the opinion that if you can't watch them, contain them. Panda still (she's 2 1/2) stays in her expen when we leave the house. I feel better because I know she can't get hurt - and neither can anything else. I also notified our local fire department of where her expen is in the house. In case of fire the house can burn down, but they know exactly where she is - and that she comes out first!


Kodi is 2 1/2+ also, and he also stays in his ex-pen crate combo when we are out of the house. In his case, this is just where he feels happy and secure. We tried leaving him loose a few times, and when we came home, he hadn't hurt anything, but was asleep in his crate anyway. This way we know he's safe and happy while we're out.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

waybrook said:


> I also notified our local fire department of where her expen is in the house. In case of fire the house can burn down, but they know exactly where she is - and that she comes out first!


What an excellent idea! When my kids were young, I always kept stickers on their bedroom windows alerting the fire dept. where the kids are, but it never occurred to me to do that for Isabella. I keep her confined in her X-pen when not at home as well.

This forum is just such a wealth of information.


----------



## havmum2b (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! No, it really wasn't meant as a joke, like an above poster asked... I truly am trying to figure out how to puppy-proof our house! I'm new to this! Krandall, throw pillows? Really?? Again, hadn't thought of that either. I guess I'm just thinking he'll be so tiny that he can't even jump onto the sofa. (When can they do that? or can they?) Anyway, I appreciate the great tips! Will post pics when we get our little fella' in a few weeks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havmum2b said:


> Thanks for the replies! No, it really wasn't meant as a joke, like an above poster asked... I truly am trying to figure out how to puppy-proof our house! I'm new to this! Krandall, throw pillows? Really?? Again, hadn't thought of that either. I guess I'm just thinking he'll be so tiny that he can't even jump onto the sofa. (When can they do that? or can they?) Anyway, I appreciate the great tips! Will post pics when we get our little fella' in a few weeks!


Every puppy is different, and anything they can reach, they can potentially chew. Our throw pillows were safe until Kodi was big enough to jump on the sofa, which also seemed to coincide with the worst of his teething. Every puppy will find (and fixate on) something different. You just have to be flexible, and remove things that become a problem. And don't ever, EVER leave a young puppy unsupervised for a MOMENT. (that means eyes on them at all times!) If you can't watch them, pop them back in their crate or ex-pen for safety.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello and congratulations on your new baby!!!
> 
> I am in the same camp as Karen... watch 'em like a HAWK!!
> 
> ...


Tillie just "collects" things instead. LOL :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what can I say, she's a collector, just like my son... LOL better than destroying things I guess!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya, DEFINITELY. I hope for a "collector" instead of a "destroyer" but I'm not sure there's a temperament test for that. LOL!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Ya, DEFINITELY. I hope for a "collector" instead of a "destroyer" but I'm not sure there's a temperament test for that. LOL!!!


ha ha ha, wouldn't it be awesome if there were though!!


----------

